# VIDEO - Bisping on TUF 14, Miller, Sonnen & Rivera is a piece of ****



## MMAddicted (Jun 5, 2011)

War Bisping!! I LOVE this guy, Bisping will TKO Miller 3rd round, you heard it here 1st!!!!






And Miller calls Bisping "Prickish" Video LOL!


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

This fight is getting better by the second.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

If Rivera was able to get in Bisping's panties with the kind of stuff he was saying, imagine what Mayhem and/or Sonnen would do...Hahah

:sarcastic12:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ari said:


> If Rivera was able to get in Bisping's panties with the kind of stuff he was saying, imagine what Mayhem and/or Sonnen would do...Hahah
> 
> :sarcastic12:


I don't think Sonnen or Miller will stoop as low as to talk about his family, they're trash talkers but not guttersnipe.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Yea, I like bisping



like bisping to get KOed and piss himself 













Wonder where bisping will be ranked after miller beats his ass


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be rooting for a good a fight. 

I like Miller and his personality. He'll be more entrtaining than most of the previous coaches. 

He's cool and down to earth guy.

Check out his podcast with Joe Rogan.

http://blog.joerogan.net/archives/2280

http://blog.joerogan.net/archives/2628

I didn't really care about Bisping, untill literally everybody started hating everything he does. Now I like him because he is just a serious fighter. You should expect a good response when you're talking about somebodies family.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Ari said:


> If Rivera was able to get in Bisping's panties with the kind of stuff he was saying, imagine what Mayhem and/or Sonnen would do...Hahah
> 
> :sarcastic12:


Well,it didn't exactly end well for Rivera did it? 

It got Bisping upset, but it clearly didn't interfere with his effectiveness in the ring. Not that Rivera was a huge threat or anything, it was a gimme for Bisping anyway.

Bisping is right though, when he talks about it being a bit of a lose-lose for him to fight Miller (not $ wise, I'm sure he's getting plenty, but for his career). If he wins he won't get much credit, and a loss would be a big setback. Miller isn't well known to casual fans, or ranked particularly high.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Never liked Miller, I think he's a clown but against none other than the **** himself I have no choice but to root for him.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Never liked Miller, I think he's a clown but against none other than the **** himself I have no choice but to root for him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The main thing I got from that video is that no one has set bisping down and explained Jorge Rivera's jokes to him in small enough words.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

*We have an embed code for youtube, use it. Don't advertise like that. If you want to link to a site after a video, post it as a source URL.*


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

gazh said:


> I don't think Sonnen or Miller will stoop as low as to talk about his family, they're trash talkers but not guttersnipe.


Rivera never said anything about his family that is just made up bullshit by Bisping to distract from the fact that he cheated like 50 times in their fight then spit on people.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

osmium said:


> Rivera never said anything about his family that is just made up bullshit by Bisping to distract from the fact that he cheated like 50 times in their fight then spit on people.


Actually, he cheated *once* and spat *towards one* person.

Other then that, its all good. Hate away.

As for what Rivera did. I think he had it coming. Just because its Bisping, it's deemed ok by many. But imagine if somebody did this to, say, Cain Velasquez. A completely unprovoked video about his origins, their accents, his wives homeland and sexually transmitted diseases. etc. I would wager a somewhat different attitude from MMA idiots ( fans ).


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Actually, he cheated *once* and spat *towards one* person.
> 
> Other then that, its all good. Hate away.
> 
> As for what Rivera did. I think he had it coming. Just because its Bisping, it's deemed ok by many. But imagine if somebody did this to, say, Cain Velasquez. A completely unprovoked video about his origins, their accents, his wives homeland and sexually transmitted diseases. etc. I would wager a somewhat different attitude from MMA idiots ( fans ).


I resemble that remark.

( deleted racial rant)

 I was OK with it because he's bisping.:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I resemble that remark.
> 
> ( deleted racial rant)
> 
> I was OK with it because he's bisping.:thumbsup:


Bingo! I dont expect the same levels of maturity from the rest of the members here, because... well... they are considerably younger then you are.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Bingo! I dont expect the same levels of maturity from the rest of the members here, because... well... they are considerably younger then you are.


Yes.... i'm old. so old I almost forgot that i became aware of Jorge's considerable talent when YOU started posting his videos for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Bingo! I dont expect the same levels of maturity from the rest of the members here, because... well... they are considerably younger then you are.


Well actually I will be the first young guy to admit that I find it to be ok because it's Bisping. I just dislike Bisping alot and like anything negative towards him & dislike him even more for his response.
Just so we are clear here, it's not because he's british it's because he's Bisping.

Edit: Ok I'm not really young I guess but still....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Yes.... i'm old. so old I almost forgot that i became aware of Jorge's considerable talent when YOU started posting his videos for us.:thumbsup:


... ummm.... it was me, wasnt it?! :wink03:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

michael bisping couldnt finish a turkey sandwich while standing, but seriously he is an alright guy and i grew respect from him for what he said about sonnen, i hate daley a lot more


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I developed a little respect for him before, during, and after his Wand fight... but he spit that away... it's just so easy...


Miller is going to have him choking on his tongue and ******** his pants. We could see cops on this one.

I actually think Bisping is the better fighter but, he is going to be so overmatched mentally and verbally, he's probably going to get sympathy from it.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I really don't see why I should hate on Bisping, he's a great fighter overall, entertaining in and out of the octagon, there's only one fighter that I don't like (I wouldn't say "hate") and that is evans, he does not fight much, talks a lot of BS and when he fights, it's boring as hell. I'd take an entertaining loser over a boring winner anyday


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

For those of you who didnt understand what Rivera said about Bisping's wife , he said that she is a koala bear and right now they are suffering from a a wide spread chlamydia outbreak. 

Also Bisping by UD:thumb02:


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

A lot of you are underestimating Milller, Miller would easily give any top 5 middleweight trouble. Miller by submission 2nd round.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> For those of you who didnt understand what Rivera said about Bisping's wife , he said that she is a koala bear and right now they are suffering from a a wide spread chlamydia outbreak.
> 
> Also Bisping by UD:thumb02:


In fairness, he never directly called her a koala. Basically, Bisping has absolutely nothing to do with Austrailia other then his wife being an Aussie. For Rivera to make the koala/chlamydia remark in a video about Bisping is always going to be seen as a dig at his wife. Rivera insists it wasnt. Although, if it isnt, I struggle to think why he would make the comment.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Because the fight was in Australia!!??

he was warning Bisping against bestiality.


y'all are no smarter than bisping


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ari said:


> If Rivera was able to get in Bisping's panties with the kind of stuff he was saying, imagine what Mayhem and/or Sonnen would do...Hahah
> 
> :sarcastic12:


No. Bisping was genuinely surprised and shocked by Jorge Rivera's trash talk. Rivera isn't one to talk trash usually and he'd actually met Bisping in the past and got on with him so when he started uploading youtube video's about him, he was obviously shocked and pissed off.

The Miller's and Chael Sonnen's. He knows what to expect from these two clowns, it's all an act. Bisping has personally said that he thinks Chael Sonnen is hilarious, he knows Chaels game and I'm sure Mike would embrace the back and forth banter.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Because the fight was in Australia!!??
> 
> he was warning Bisping against bestiality.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes. All very well... but be honest. If you we're Jorge... knowing full well Mrs Bispings nationality, would you have made the comments? I would say, that Jorge not spotting the parallels makes him pretty stupid himself.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> In fairness, he never directly called her a koala. Basically, Bisping has absolutely nothing to do with Austrailia other then his wife being an Aussie. For Rivera to make the koala/chlamydia remark in a video about Bisping is always going to be seen as a dig at his wife. Rivera insists it wasnt. Although, if it isnt, I struggle to think why he would make the comment.


Well he made the comment because it was a dig otherwise why you say it ? 

The guy is a piece of Sh*t like Bisping said.



oldfan said:


> Because the fight was in Australia!!??
> 
> he was warning Bisping against bestiality.
> 
> ...


The hate runs strong in this one.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't care that the Americans hate Bisping, it is what it is, it just reinforces my support for him as a fighter and a person, he is one of the few fighters where people are unable to look at his fights and skillset objectively.

Denis Kang was going to knock him out, Dan Miller was going to sub him, Akiyama was going to knock him out, Riveira was going to knock him out.. at this point i already know what to expect, people are going to say Bisping loses regardless of who he faces because people are posting their opinion based on the emotions they are feeling, people are so desperate to see him lose they cannot see anyo ther outcome.

This fight with Mayhem Miller is the same, and let me get this right i DO think Mayhem is a good fighter, as is Akiyama/Kang/Riveira/Dan Miller.. but when people lose to Bisping their stock drops and they're written off.

Bisping UD.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMAddicted said:


> War Bisping!! I LOVE this guy, Bisping will TKO Miller 3rd round, you heard it here 1st!!!!
> 
> 
> And Miller calls Bisping "Prickish" Video LOL!


I dont see him finishing Miller. 

These two are a lot alike, solid B class fighters that will never hold the title but can give us some good fights.

Neither should be anyplace close to title contention.



gazh said:


> I don't care that the Americans hate Bisping, it is what it is, it just reinforces my support for him as a fighter and a person, he is one of the few fighters where people are unable to look at his fights and skillset objectively.
> 
> Denis Kang was going to knock him out, Dan Miller was going to sub him, Akiyama was going to knock him out, Riveira was going to knock him out.. at this point i already know what to expect, people are going to say Bisping loses regardless of who he faces because people are posting their opinion based on the emotions they are feeling, people are so desperate to see him lose they cannot see anyo ther outcome.
> 
> ...


LOL @ others just not being able to see his talent or be objective. Kang is ranked what 40th and Riveira is probably being given a gift if he's in the top 15, so now Bispings a top fighter for beating other B class fighters? Bisping is good at everything but great at nothing thats the issue with his skills, not because he's a loud mouthed tool.

Why would we be "desperate" to see him lose when we already saw him get crushed by Henderson? Your stalk should drop if you lose to a fighter that's never going to hold the title. Lets not forget Wanderlei Silva has not looked like a world beater as of late and he already beat Bisping. Rashad already beat him as well. I mean if him and Rashad fought 100 times Id think he achieved a goal if he beat Rashad 4 times.

As far as american fans go his name is shit because he lose a fight that was not even close to hamil and the judges gave him the fight BECAUSE he was the home town boy so I just dont like him because he's never beat anyone who was top five or in some ppls view top ten yet all the UK guys gab about him like he's beat someone. 

Akiyama is his best win and really, Bisping has been pampered and hyped, and purposefully overestimated for one reason, to suck UK sports fans into mma. So because of that he's gotten a pass and thats why this american doesn't like him.

Bisping is not undervalued to me he's overhyped and probably gone just as far as his limited skillset will take him. He might get past Miller but maybe thats why Miller was picked because most of the top ten would beat Bisping and I would wager half those fights would not even be competitive.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

slapshot said:


> As far as american fans go his name is shit because he lose a fight that was not even close to hamil and the judges gave him the fight BECAUSE he was the home town boy so I just dont like him because he's never beat anyone who was top five or in some ppls view top ten yet all the UK guys gab about him like he's beat someone.


This is a horrible misconception. The two US judges scored it for Bisping with the one UK judge scoring it for Hammil.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapstick said:


> This is a horrible misconception. The two US judges scored it for Bisping with the one UK judge scoring it for Hammil.


Also worth remembering that the ref, Mario Yamasaki, also scored rounds 2 and 3 for Bisping.

People not even conceding that the fight was close, are plain blinkered.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

slapstick said:


> This is a horrible misconception. The two US judges scored it for Bisping with the one UK judge scoring it for Hammil.


I didnt misconceive anything and I didn't say he was gifted the win because the judges are from the UK did I? American judges or not he was given that win because he was the hometown boy.

This fight was basically a kickboxing match and the strike count speaks for itself, Hamill clearly won. Go back and watch it if you dont remember.
http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/08/bisping-vs-hamill-fightmetric-report.html


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Most people thought that fight was close. Not Bisping. He gloated like he had put some JBJ beatdown shit on Hammil.

"Go back to rasslin" :sarcastic12:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yea... I forgot about that.

"Go back to wrestling"

I shudder at the enormity of the insult. How dare he. etc.

EDIT. That Fightmetric analysis is bullshit. I dont even need to go back and watch it to know Bisping scored more then 7 head strikes in the first round. I stopped reading right there. FM is as bent as bananas.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Oh yea... I forgot about that.
> 
> "Go back to wrestling"
> 
> *I shudder at the enormity of the insult. How dare he. etc.*


EXACTLY.:angry02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Oh yea... I forgot about that.
> 
> "Go back to wrestling"
> 
> ...


Pull your stats from anyplace you like they will all show Bisping was handled, if you care to prove your accusations Id love to see you bring some tangible proof that the stats are off otherwise you are providing nothing but wind. 

Regardless Bisping wont hold the title and he's B class fighter.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Love it.

Kang was highly touted when Bisping beat him and you can go back and see a myriad of posts saying how Kang is going to KO him, same with the others.

The fact is Bisping has wrecked name after name because Americans fans don't want to concede that Bisping can beat a good fighter, Akiyama man.. people were proper wanking over him when he signed with the UFC.

Bisping is better than he is given credit for, but don't make up a little story in your head that all UK fans think he is P4P king... but Bisping can be a contender and if he can get past Mayhem he's on as good a role as anybody at MW.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

Rivera implied that either Bisping gave Australian koalas chlamydia by partaking in beastiality with them in the past or warned he'd contract if he tried it before the fight in Australia. It's a huge leap to infer he meant anything about Bisping's wife. Koala is not a slang term for a female in Australia. Bisping was either being irrational or just trying to create more of a justification in being mad about the satire of England. Probably the latter considering he spit at the guy (he blatantly hit him so he's lying) who partook in the English satire with Rivera and did absolutely nothing which could be construed as offensive toward his family. 

Anyways, if he had an issue with Rivera, he should have taken out on him legally in the cage. One of the beauties of MMA is that it affords you that opportunity. And yet, he resorted to bending the rules, striking a defenseless opponent. Which he did intentionally because Bisping has played under the same rules for a long time and Rivera wasn't anywhere close to getting up. And then he wanted to be celebrated by the crowd afterward.

Bisping is a douche and deserved an actual suspension as opposed to what he received. There wasn't even an abnormal gap between his fights. I'm hoping Mayhem subs him, but he's not a tough match-up due to his lack of power and wrestling. Spits by decision.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

If UK fans can't post in this thread there would be no one defending bitchbing /thread LAWLZZ


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

And here's Miller talking about TUF.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

gazh said:


> I don't think Sonnen or Miller will stoop as low as to talk about his family, they're trash talkers but not guttersnipe.




Jorge Rivera never talked about Bispings family. I dont know where this rumor came from BUT it never happened. I know that for a fact but il still send you the challenge of finding me a video where Rivera insults Bispings family.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Jorge Rivera never talked about Bispings family. I dont know where this rumor came from BUT it never happened. I know that for a fact but il still send you the challenge of finding me a video where Rivera insults Bispings family.


Below is a quote from page 3 , try reading the thread properly before posting. 



***** de Amigo said:


> For those of you who didnt understand what Rivera said about Bisping's wife , he said that she is a koala bear and right now they are suffering from a a wide spread chlamydia outbreak.
> 
> Also Bisping by UD:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Below is a quote from page 3 , try reading the thread properly before posting.


quoting yourself doesn't make it true. where's the vid?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Koala bear Chlamydia connection is really really reaching. If they were fighting in Texas and Riveria had warned Bisping to stay away from the livestock would that be taken to mean that he called his wife a cow? Your connecting dots that are complety unrelated because honestly do you think Riveira knew and expected others to know that Koala's have a chlamydia outbreak? That is a massive stretch.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The Koala bear Chlamydia connection is really really reaching. If they were fighting in Texas and Riveria had warned Bisping to stay away from the livestock would that be taken to mean that he called his wife a cow? Your connecting dots that are complety unrelated because honestly do you think Riveira knew and expected others to know that Koala's have a chlamydia outbreak? That is a massive stretch.


Its not reaching at all , Rivera made the remark as a dig at Bisping's wife being Australian. 




http://www.fightopinion.com/2011/02/17/jorge-rivera-michael-bisping-ufc-australia/

AROUND 1:45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ***** de Amigo
> Below is a quote from page 3 , try reading the thread properly before posting.
> quoting yourself doesn't make it true. where's the vid?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its not reaching at all , Rivera made the remark as a dig at Bisping's wife being Australian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody's seen that video. Where's the one where he mentions bispings family? or girlfriend?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its not reaching at all , Rivera made the remark as a dig at Bisping's wife being Australian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't remember the video but I still think your reading way to far into it. How does Koala's that live in Australia having Chlamydia involve Bispings wife just cause she is Australian? I don't remember a single user making that connection when those videos come out.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

You posting the video clip that everyone knows about and disagrees with you and Michael's wild inference on does not constitute an argument.

Rivera still only said that, "80% of koalas have chlamydia, so Michael"....

- Don't have sex with them surrounding our fight there?
- Did you have anything to do with that?

Nothing was expressly said about Spitz' wife/family. 

Plenty of people who partake in beastiality also have wives/families, believe it or not. So saying someone is into animals shouldn't constitute an affront to their families, implying they are animals or animal-like. 

And like I said, he was offended by another guy in Bisping's camp who without doubt only insulted Bisping and the English. So that's what he was mad about.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Below is a quote from page 3 , try reading the thread properly before posting.


He NEVER EVER dropped Bispings wife in it. He made a bestiality joke because they are suffering from Chlamydia. He never in any way puts Bispings wife into it. He even says that he has never said anything about Bispings family. People are REACHING to the extreme to hate on a guy. Plain and simple..

YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

oldfan said:


> everybody's seen that video. Where's the one where he mentions bispings family? or girlfriend?


Don't be so naive , he isnt going to just out in the open say BISPING your girlfriend has chlamydia. I think you're the one reaching now.



Toxic said:


> I couldn't remember the video but I still think your reading way to far into it. How does Koala's that live in Australia having Chlamydia involve Bispings wife just cause she is Australian? I don't remember a single user making that connection when those videos come out.


Because Australians i have met and things i have seen on the internet have told me that comparing a woman to a Koala bear is calling her a prostitute in simple terms , he made the comment basically saying dont sleep with your prostitute wife.



FixedPartialArt said:


> You posting the video clip that everyone knows about and disagrees with you and Michael's wild inference on does not constitute an argument.
> 
> Rivera still only said that, "80% of koalas have chlamydia, so Michael"....
> 
> ...


Like i said to oldfan you're reaching trying to defend a guy you life over a guy you hate , he said as a insult to Bisping and his wife. read above.



SideWays222 said:


> He NEVER EVER dropped Bispings wife in it. He made a bestiality joke because they are suffering from Chlamydia. He never in any way puts Bispings wife into it. He even says that he has never said anything about Bispings family. People are REACHING to the extreme to hate on a guy. Plain and simple..
> 
> YOU ARE WRONG.


Double standards , isnt this what you guys do every single Bisping thread ? anyways read above and dont be so stupid , he is going to mention his wife directly he would get fined or some sort of punishment from the UFC.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I highly doubt Rivera was implying Bisping's wife has an STI or is a prostitue, that's ridiculous.

Bisping went crazy about it because he's a bellend, he made a complete arse of himself and it'll never be forgotten how he's acted throughout his career. Unfortunately for him he has barely any impressive wins to erase the memories of acting like a child inside and outside of the cage. He'as actually a good fighter and despite the lack of power he's good to watch, but he's got that pricky part to his character that he's let run wild since being in the UFC.

Was he like it when he was originally on TUF? I don't recall him being the way he is until he won that, I think the success went to his head massively.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiro said:


> I highly doubt Rivera was implying Bisping's wife has an STI or is a prostitue, that's ridiculous.
> 
> Bisping went crazy about it because he's a bellend, he made a complete arse of himself and it'll never be forgotten how he's acted throughout his career. Unfortunately for him he has barely any impressive wins to erase the memories of acting like a child inside and outside of the cage. He'as actually a good fighter and despite the lack of power he's good to watch, but he's got that pricky part to his character that he's let run wild since being in the UFC.
> 
> Was he like it when he was originally on TUF? I don't recall him being the way he is until he won that, I think the success went to his head massively.


Well you went off the subject entirely.

And tell why its ridiculous to think that ? when i have myself been told first hand that in some parts that is slang insult towards women implying they are a sexual diseased prostitute.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Don't be so naive , he isnt going to just out in the open say BISPING your girlfriend has chlamydia. I think you're the one reaching now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be true to Australians and Bisping may know that but that isn't true to Americans. Bestiality jokes are common in North America and I would be considerably that it was nothing more than that. It was a light hearted joke like calling Bisping a sheep f***er. Nothing he even said about Bisping was even crude or cruel but all just goofy tongue in cheek shit so why one earth would he go way across the line with Bispings G/F? Only you and Bisping ever believed that was a shot at his wife everybody else took it at face value instead of trying to connect non existent dots.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro must be from the home counties, bets?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well you went off the subject entirely.
> 
> And tell why its ridiculous to think that ? when i have myself been told first hand that in some parts that is slang insult towards women implying they are a sexual diseased prostitute.


Here's Bisping post koala-gate and pre-fight. 7 minutes of whining about jorge and his videos and the insults he made. 

Not one word about girlfriends, STD's, or koala bears.

he made that up after the fight to try and justify unjustifiable behavior.






"yes, some parts are quite funny" - the count


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Here's Bisping post koala-gate and pre-fight. 7 minutes of whining about jorge and his videos and the insults he made.
> 
> Not one word about girlfriends, STD's, or koala bears.
> 
> ...


proof enough for me that all the talk from Bisping-fans is just made up, he didn't mention anything there & then all of a sudden after cheating and spitting he's so furious about it ....yeah right.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well you went off the subject entirely.
> 
> And tell why its ridiculous to think that ? when i have myself been told first hand that in some parts that is slang insult towards women implying they are a sexual diseased prostitute.


I'm not saying that meaning doesn't exist, I just highly doubt Rivera would a) know about it or b) go as far as to make that sort of insult towards an innocent family member of Bisping.



gazh said:


> Hiro must be from the home counties, bets?


Why because I can see when someone acts like a dick? Can't you do that then? Sucks to be you simpleton :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Why because I can see when someone acts like a dick? Can't you do that then? Sucks to be you simpleton :thumb02:


Still, it's says alot that you haven't refuted my statement and ofcourse the fact you've went further still to insult me lines up squarely with my other experiences with people from the Home Counties.

:thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I may be wrong here but i thought the main part of Bisping's pre fight beef was to do with Rivera's cornermen and camp being unprofessional in the hotel in the build up to the fight. Making snide comments and being hostile towards him when they walked past him in the hotel lobbies and stuff like that? Pretty sure a lot of people from the UFC commented on that and said it was true.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I came in this thread for one reason: to watch ***** play his "I'm not a Bisping fan it's just that everyone is too mean to him" character.


C'mon and just man up and get a Bisping sig dude, he's like your favorite fighter. I've seen you defend Bisping 100x more than Cain and he's in your avy.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> Still, it's says alot that you haven't refuted my statement and ofcourse the fact you've went further still to insult me lines up squarely with my other experiences with people from the Home Counties.
> 
> :thumbsup:


lol oh god, you took that as an insult? Now I see what you meant when you said I must be from the south, being sensitive to banter must be a northern thing according to you :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> lol oh god, you took that as an insult? Now I see what you meant when you said I must be from the south, being sensitive to banter must be a northern thing according to you :thumb02:


I don't really think being called a simpleton by anyone anywhere at anytime to be 'funny' or a good experience unless it's in the context of a conversation or a running joke.

But, the fact is i was soundly able to place where you are from by reading your posts alone (I've read alot of them), not a fan of Bisping? Anything to do with him being a Northerner? Think his Northern accent is a bit thick do you?

Ofcourse you don't. Bisping is just a" bellend" that's all.

:sarcastic01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Don't be so naive , he isnt going to just out in the open say BISPING your girlfriend has chlamydia. I think you're the one reaching now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know what people do and that has nothing to do with me. You are an extreme moron and i cant be bothered to talk with you. You are wrong in every single way and somehow you still think you are right by being extremely delusional. You are reaching so far you pretty much discovered a new planet. Then you make sense of it by acting like a conspiracy theorist. I have came to the conclusion that you are border line insane.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> I don't really think being called a simpleton by anyone anywhere at anytime to be 'funny' or a good experience unless it's in the context of a conversation or a running joke.
> 
> But, the fact is i was soundly able to place where you are from by reading your posts alone (I've read alot of them), not a fan of Bisping? Anything to do with him being a Northerner? Think his Northern accent is a bit thick do you?
> 
> ...


lol christ you really are a touchy chap aren't you?

Yes of course, because I think Bisping has acted like a bellend it must be because of some mindless southern/northern hostility! That sort of childs play may be a feature in your life but I'm brighter than that so probably best you don't judge others by your own standards.

Seems pretty clear to me that it's you who has the north/south issue, but fortunately for me i'm able to form reasonable opinions without some stupid prejudice based on location, accent or whatever else it is you think the pesky home county folk dislike :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> lol christ you really are a touchy chap aren't you?
> 
> Yes of course, because I think Bisping has acted like a bellend it must be because of some mindless southern/northern hostility! That sort of childs play may be a feature in your life but I'm brighter than that so probably best you don't judge others by your own standards.
> 
> Seems pretty clear to me that it's you who has the north/south issue, but fortunately for me i'm able to form reasonable opinions without some stupid prejudice based on location, accent or whatever else it is you think the pesky home county folk dislike :thumb02:


I don't think you're quite as bright as you say you are but that's ok, don't let it prevent you from continuing to push your internet personality right up their with Stephen Hawkins and the likes.

Laters Gunnar.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Pull your stats from anyplace you like they will all show Bisping was handled, if you care to prove your accusations Id love to see you bring some tangible proof that the stats are off otherwise you are providing nothing but wind.
> 
> Regardless Bisping wont hold the title and he's B class fighter.


Dude. Go watch the fight. Its available to stream on various websites. If anybody can watch that first round and tell me with a straight face that Bisping only connected with 7 head shots... well, I'll be sure to remember you next time we try and have a sensible un-biased debate about Bisping.

I personally scored rounds 2 and 3 to Bisping. The Ref also scored those rounds to Bisping. I suppose he was *influenced* as well?

Basically, it was a close fight. Bisping was not *handled*. This particular fight has to be the most over-rated robbery ever. The bias in incredible.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> I don't think you're quite as bright as you say you are but that's ok, don't let it prevent you from continuing to push your internet personality right up their with Stephen Hawkins and the likes.
> 
> Laters Gunnar.


Because I said I was brighter than to have a prejudice towards someone just because of where they live, you think I'm trying to play up my intelligence?

That says it all really.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

so........ hiro, ... where you from??


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> Like i said to oldfan you're reaching trying to defend a guy you life over a guy you hate , he said as a insult to Bisping and his wife. read above.


You pulled the notion I like Rivera out of your butt, similarly to your inference from his statement about koalas. 

I've followed MMA pretty closely since around 2002, and barely missed a fight the last year or two thanks to the internet, but to tell you the truth, somehow it didn't resonate with me who Jorge Rivera was before he faced Bisping. And he's no more likeable to me now than he was before, just because he was victimized. I'm indifferent about Jorge Rivera.

As far as disliking Bisping, that's the case BECAUSE OF HIS ACTIONS like against Rivera. It's circular logic to argue I dislike Bisping therefore I'm criticizing him. The dislike stems from the reasons he's being criticized. 

This was just a red herring/ad hominem from you so you didn't have to address the fact that Bisping resorted to throwing an intentional illegal knee (which even Dana acknowledged) and spat on a cornerman who you can't possibly construe said anything about Bisping's girl.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I came in this thread for one reason: to watch ***** play his "I'm not a Bisping fan it's just that everyone is too mean to him" character.
> 
> 
> C'mon and just man up and get a Bisping sig dude, he's like your favorite fighter. I've seen you defend Bisping 100x more than Cain and he's in your avy.


Everyone goes over the top and this thread YET AGAIN proves my point and i actually never said i wasnt a fan if i recall i said i wouldnt be devastated if he lost but id like him to win.



SideWays222 said:


> I dont know what people do and that has nothing to do with me. You are an extreme moron and i cant be bothered to talk with you. You are wrong in every single way and somehow you still think you are right by being extremely delusional. You are reaching so far you pretty much discovered a new planet. Then you make sense of it by acting like a conspiracy theorist. I have came to the conclusion that you are border line insane.


Im not sure what you're talking about but okay. 



FixedPartialArt said:


> You pulled the notion I like Rivera out of your butt, similarly to your inference from his statement about koalas.
> 
> I've followed MMA pretty closely since around 2002, and barely missed a fight the last year or two thanks to the internet, but to tell you the truth, somehow it didn't resonate with me who Jorge Rivera was before he faced Bisping. And he's no more likeable to me now than he was before, just because he was victimized. I'm indifferent about Jorge Rivera.
> 
> ...


Firstly the knee can never be proven intentional , secondly he spat on the floor which may be disgusting but hardly worthy of this nonsense. Steriod users seem to get more love than Bisping its outrageous the way you guys go out of your way to hate on him and talking about a mans family is not cool and like Bisping says will provoke anyone.

I dont mind people hating but atleast dont ignore facts and make shit up ( this isnt aimed at you directly but in general. )


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> he spat on the floor which may be disgusting but hardly worthy of this nonsense.


I can't believe you're so gullible as to believe that lie. Here's the video from the incident:






Beforehand he points at Rivera's cornerman and if you're trying to spit on the ground you aim your head downward, not outward, and he just happened to be lucky enough to hit the man who mocked him.



> Firstly the knee can never be proven intentional


You proved wholly unable to judge intent from your analysis of the spitting incident. Rivera had two knees on the ground and Bisping called for the crowd's approval afterward = game over.



> dont ignore facts and make shit up ( this isnt aimed at you directly but in general. )


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

FixedPartialArt said:


> I can't believe you're so gullible as to believe that lie. Here's the video from the incident:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see any irony :thumb02:


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey delusional guy, r u michael bisping? Honest question


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Everyone goes over the top and this thread YET AGAIN proves my point and i actually never said i wasnt a fan if i recall i said i wouldnt be devastated if he lost but id like him to win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO...
The comment about Koalas can never be proven that it was directed at Bispings wife. Infact we have Jorge the man who said it claiming that it wasn't.

My god.. now i have seen everything.

Get help...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> Hey delusional guy, r u michael bisping? Honest question


No iam not Bisping , but ill take that as a compliment. 



SideWays222 said:


> LMFAO...
> The comment about Koalas can never be proven that it was directed at Bispings wife.
> 
> So MR.Genius why say it , since it is an actual insult in some parts of Australia.
> ...


Also thanks for all the neg rep keep it coming , just makes me smile and think how childish you guys are reading the silly comments attached to it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> so........ hiro, ... where you from??


He's from the Home Counties man, no need to ask, you can just taste the arrogance.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*****-


> *So MR.Genius why say it , since it is an actual insult in some parts of Australia.
> *


Because he is hinting at BISPING having animal sex with the Koalas. It is a bestiality joke. How are you not getting this yet?? I have never before realized how unintelligent and slow you are.


Infact we have Jorge the man who said the joke claiming that he never made a comment about Bispings wife.
*****-*



So you take Jorge's word but not Bisping's hypocrit stfu.

Click to expand...

*Seeing as how Jorge is the one who said the sentence OF ******* COURSE im going to take his word for it. Bisping didn't say that sentence so just as you are reaching for the stars so is Bisping. Bisping is justifying his actions by claiming things he has no evidence what so ever off. So you are the dipshit for not realizing that taking Jorges word is one thing and taking Bispings word is another. Seeing as how what jorge is saying is based on fact and what Bisping is saying is based of nothing more but a delusional mans imagination. 

On a serious note *****.. i never took you for a dummie. So how can you possibly be acting this stupid?? Your either really good at hiding the fact that you are stupid or you are pulling off a Epic Chael level TROLL. If that is the case i salute you.



> The Koala bear insult about women can never be proven its about Bispings wife even though he says "so Micheal" be quiet you dipshit.


What a silly neg by a silly delusional man.

Is there a place in the world that you can find dumber people then on internet forums?? Honest to god i dont think there is. :confused02:
:sign04:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *****-
> 
> Because he is hinting at BISPING having animal sex with the Koalas. It is a bestiality joke. How are you not getting this yet?? I have never before realized how unintelligent and slow you are.
> 
> ...


Can you not at least concede that making a joke about Koalas having Chlamydia is in bad taste considering Bispings missus nationality? Assuming Jorge meant it as a bestiality joke, I'm pretty sure he didn't know Bispings wife is Australian. If he did, I would bet he wouldn't have made the joke. It could easily be read as Jorge saying that Australians like to f*uck animals.

Not that I want to start debating this with you again. A lot of time has gone since the event and I'm inclined to believe the comments were not targeting the wife. But, Jorge was still a silly boy to say that shit.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So... how did all of those Koalas get Chlamydia?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> So... how did all of those Koalas get Chlamydia?


:laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

.....


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> He's from the Home Counties man, no need to ask, you can just taste the arrogance.


Bitter much?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys whether you like ***** or agree with him or not attacks on him will not be tolerated. If you can't debate the topic like adults skip the thread.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Bitter much?


Not at all, you're just an arrogant person and i needed to call you on it, job done. Laters Gunnar.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> Not at all, you're just an arrogant person and i needed to call you on it, job done. Laters Gunnar.


You played the prejudice card but got shown up for being the one with the prejudice, so now I'm arrogant for being right? Before I was wrong for supposedly saying something negative towards Bisping just because of where he is from, but when I say I'm not because that would be stupid I'm still somehow doing something wrong. You have the issue, not me.

I said what I said because Bisping acts like a bellend. He squirts water in people's faces and spits on people. That's where my opinion stems from, not where he happens to live.

If being too bright to have that sort of idiotic mindset makes me arrogant then good, I'm fine with that. I'd rather be arrogant than ignorant.

And since you keep trying to dissmiss me, let's call it a day there. Next time you want to dispute my opinion maybe think about what you're saying before you become a walking contradiction while missing the point completely.

:thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonder if people still think his beef with Rivera was fake, even after he spit on his corner.

Hilarious how Bisping goes from angry to all happy in the weigh in video, guy cracks me up whenever he has a problem with someone.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> You played the prejudice card but got shown up for being the one with the prejudice, so now I'm arrogant for being right? Before I was wrong for supposedly saying something negative towards Bisping just because of where he is from, but when I say I'm not because that would be stupid I'm still somehow doing something wrong. You have the issue, not me.
> 
> I said what I said because Bisping acts like a bellend. He squirts water in people's faces and spits on people. That's where my opinion stems from, not where he happens to live.
> 
> ...


Your arrogance derives partly from your falsely perceived 'victory' on here, you've only shown yourself to be exactly what i said, if anything validating my statements.

If you think i'm prejudice then i called you on it perfectly, spot on i was, but don't let my 'prejudice' oppress you any, i'm sure you'll be able to sleep fine tonight.

Enjoy your tea and crumpets Gunnar.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

for some reason I'm hearing Hugh Grant's voice when I read Hiro's posts and Micheal Caine when I read gazh


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> for some reason I'm hearing Hugh Grant's voice when I read Hiro's posts and Micheal Caine when I read gazh


Not really, but you're on the right track.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> for some reason I'm hearing Hugh Grant's voice when I read Hiro's posts and Micheal Caine when I read gazh


Hhahahhaa!

Couldn't be more geographically and culturally wrong... but Hahahhaaaahaaa!!!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> Your arrogance derives partly from your falsely perceived 'victory' on here, you've only shown yourself to be exactly what i said, if anything validating my statements.
> 
> If you think i'm prejudice then i called you on it perfectly, spot on i was, but don't let my 'prejudice' oppress you any, i'm sure you'll be able to sleep fine tonight.
> 
> Enjoy your tea and crumpets Gunnar.


You made this a north/south issue just because I expressed an opinion about Bisping's antics. 

You thought I had dislike for the north and associated that with where you thought I lived. You then said I was arrogant and again associated that with location. Need I go on?

You have blatantly generalised and shown prejudice, no good denying it now. I don't care, it's harmless enough but you tried calling me out on that exact type of thing, and all I was saying is I don't think like that. Sue me!

Hugh Grant, not far off :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> You made this a north/south issue just because I expressed an opinion about Bisping's antics.
> 
> You thought I had dislike for the north and associated that with where you thought I lived. You then said I was arrogant and again associated that with location. Need I go on?
> 
> ...


I think you may need to go back and read through these posts again if you think i've been 'denying' anything.

As i've previously stated i've read alot of your posts (you make enough ffs) this was not just about your comments on Bisping this time, it was an amalgamation of many posts you've made which are all more or less the same, when it comes to Bisping you don't add anything or explore the topic at all, he's just a dick. (and secretly a thick northerner, but dont admit that)

You're arrogant because in the 7 replies you have made to me on this topic you have: Called me a simpleton, told me that the north/south divide is childs play and that you are "brighter" than that, sarcastically asked me if i was bitter, thought that you had "shown me up" and to round it up you implied that i am ignorant.

This is NOT normal behaviour at all man, if you have an ounce of decency in you you'd be able to conduct yourself without lowering to petty insults.

So to summarise, i think you're arrogant because of the posts you have made, i estimated you were from the Home Counties FROM your posts, it's a shame that i am able to do that and you may think that's unfair but it doesn't change the fact that it's true.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread has made me realize that I have never once had a problem with a damn yankee on this forum.

Y'all really should try to be more civilized like us.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> This thread has made me realize that I have never once had a problem with a damn yankee on this forum.
> 
> Y'all really should try to be more civilized like us.


I'm ******* trying man!

I apologise to everyone except Hiro for spoiling this thread.

*Now back to Bisping-Mayhem!!!!!*


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'm ******* trying man!
> 
> I apologise to everyone except Hiro for spoiling this thread.
> 
> *Now back to Bisping-Mayhem!!!!!*


No problem friend. Many smaller countries lack the cultural sophistication that we Americans possess.:thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No problem friend. Many smaller countries lack the cultural sophistication that we Americans possess.:thumb02:


Ahh yes, i only wish we had cultural delights such as the one displayed below:

http://stevewebel.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/*******.jpg

Joking ofcourse, America was born of British hearts so it's all good.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

gazh said:


> I think you may need to go back and read through these posts again if you think i've been 'denying' anything.
> 
> As i've previously stated i've read alot of your posts (you make enough ffs) this was not just about your comments on Bisping this time, it was an amalgamation of many posts you've made which are all more or less the same, when it comes to Bisping you don't add anything or explore the topic at all, he's just a dick. (and secretly a thick northerner, but dont admit that)
> 
> ...


If you don't like it when someone shoots down silly talk then don't start dismissing my opinions based on where you think I'm from. It's easy to look arrogant when someone is being ignorant, and yes what you were saying was ignorant because it wasn't true at all. I called you a simpleton because I knew exactly what you were getting at and I dislike that type of bullshit.

If you had an ounce of decency you wouldn't generalise millions of people and keep implying I'm of the same mindset to do it in reverse. I'm not that guy so quit saying it, maybe then I wont patronise you, but until then you deserve everything you get.

Done.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> If you don't like it when someone shoots down silly talk then don't start dismissing my opinions based on where you think I'm from. It's easy to look arrogant when someone is being ignorant, and yes what you were saying was ignorant because it wasn't true at all. I called you a simpleton because I knew exactly what you were getting at and I dislike that type of bullshit.
> 
> If you had an ounce of decency you wouldn't generalise millions of people and keep implying I'm of the same mindset to do it in reverse. I'm not that guy so quit saying it, maybe then I wont patronise you, but until then you deserve everything you get.
> 
> Done.


Mate you couldn't patronise a child if you sound like Huge Grant.

:sarcastic12:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

lol first amusing thing you've said :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiro said:


> lol first amusing thing you've said :thumb02:


One of your lesser arrogant posts aswell. Pigs will fly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

see that was my sophistacated american way of bringing y'all together.

and gazh, you really have no idea how deep...or should I say low our culture goes.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to see Bisping vs Anderson. Not because I think It would be such an exciting fight, but because I want to see Bisping get punched In the face.. repeatedly


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously get this thread back on topic people because nobody has discussed this video in pages and pages.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Can you not at least concede that making a joke about Koalas having Chlamydia is in bad taste considering Bispings missus nationality? Assuming Jorge meant it as a bestiality joke, I'm pretty sure he didn't know Bispings wife is Australian. If he did, I would bet he wouldn't have made the joke. It could easily be read as Jorge saying that Australians like to f*uck animals.
> 
> Not that I want to start debating this with you again. A lot of time has gone since the event and I'm inclined to believe the comments were not targeting the wife. But, Jorge was still a silly boy to say that shit.


I dont know if it is in bad taste or not. He just said something true about a countrys animals and Bisping just happens to know someone from there. In all reality i imagine Rivera doesn't even know where Bispings wife is from and there is no reason he should. The guy said it took about 15min to make that video so obviously they did not put alot of thought into the stuff they are saying.. which is why it was so random and most jokes failed.

The reality of the matter is that 80% of koalas having Chlamydia is pretty weird. People also seem to forget BUT 
*Michael Bisping vs Jorge Rivera took place in AUSTRALIA*, so Jorge Rivera making a joke about Bisping having sex with the Koalas, there, is VERY logical. Sometimes things are just what they appear to be, not everything has a triple meaning to it. The joke with 100% certainty had NOTHING to do with Bispings wife. Only people that think it did is people who *WANT* to think it id. Jorge himself said that it had nothing to do with Bispings family. This shouldn't even be a discussion. Its up there with people thinking Faber was out of line when he said "Hide yo kids hide yo wife".


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Pretty sure Hiro not liking Bisping has nothing to do with because he's a Northerner, I don't see how he ever implied that.

Who gives a **** where he's from, as Hiro said, he spits on people, squirts water in people's faces and acts like a baby some times.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont know if it is in bad taste or not. He just said something true about a countrys animals and Bisping just happens to know someone from there. In all reality i imagine Rivera doesn't even know where Bispings wife is from and there is no reason he should. The guy said it took about 15min to make that video so obviously they did not put alot of thought into the stuff they are saying.. which is why it was so random and most jokes failed.
> 
> The reality of the matter is that 80% of koalas having Chlamydia is pretty weird. People also seem to forget BUT
> *Michael Bisping vs Jorge Rivera took place in AUSTRALIA*, so Jorge Rivera making a joke about Bisping having sex with the Koalas, there, is VERY logical. Sometimes things are just what they appear to be, not everything has a triple meaning to it. The joke with 100% certainty had NOTHING to do with Bispings wife. Only people that think it did is people who *WANT* to think it id. Jorge himself said that it had nothing to do with Bispings family. This shouldn't even be a discussion. Its up there with people thinking Faber was out of line when he said "Hide yo kids hide yo wife".


I dont disagree. Seeing Rivera reaction after the fight convinced me there was nothing malicious in the comments. Jorge seems like a nice guy who tried his hand at some trash. Like I said, I'm 100% sure that if Jorge knew Bispings wife was Australian, he would have never said it. Even if the the comments are 99% clear: Bisping f*ucks animals... that 1% left there is enough when dealing with a not so clever dude, like Bisping, and the fact his wife is Australian.

In closing, I agree with you. I honestly do. But Jorge *did* have it coming for posting them. And he got it. He cant complain. Still, from a fan perspective, its all part of the theatre of the UFC. We all love it... even if we think we dont.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bisping won , the knee cannot be proven to be intentional and video of him spitting is inconclusive.

TUF 14 will be good.

Sonnen is being made a scapegoat.

Rivera is a piece shit fighter and human being.

/thread.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bisping will never be champ, he can't handles his emotions and fights with them. Chael sonnen would literally make bisping kill him outside the octagon.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Bisping will never be champ, he can't handles his emotions and fights with them. Chael sonnen would literally make bisping kill him outside the octagon.


Bisping like's Sonnen , he is funny and hasnt actually gotten personal with Bisping. 

Bisping will never champ i agree , that doesnt mean he is a bad fighter , Cro Cop never won an actual belt in Pride or the UFC excluding the GP.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping like's Sonnen , he is funny and hasnt actually gotten personal with Bisping.
> 
> Bisping will never champ i agree , that doesnt mean he is a bad fighter , *Cro Cop never won an actual belt in Pride* or the UFC excluding the GP.


Good point, he was just massively unlucky that he shared a division with a prime Fedor and Nogueira.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

here's a preview of tuf 14


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> here's a preview of tuf 14


 really looking forward to tuf 14 now


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> here's a preview of tuf 14


A premonition of the purest clarity.

... although, my own intuition has revealed a final chapter:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> A premonition of the purest clarity.
> 
> ... although, my own intuition has revealed a final chapter:


Without shopping Bispings face in there makes your post

FAIL!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Without shopping Bispings face in there makes your post
> 
> FAIL!


Millers face, you mean? :confused02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Millers face, you mean? :confused02:


Check mate :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Millers face, you mean? :confused02:


Nope.. not at all. its Bisping who will be laid down and KO'd. Sure were doing an animal swap BUT its for the greater good of seeing Bisping KO'd.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Nope.. not at all. its Bisping who will be laid down and KO'd. Sure were doing an animal swap BUT its for the greater good of seeing Bisping KO'd.


Miller aint knocking out nuttin'. Sure, you can hope... I can dig it. But no cigar on this occasion brah.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Miller aint knocking out nuttin'. Sure, you can hope... I can dig it. But no cigar on this occasion brah.


*YA HEARD!*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Miller aint knocking out nuttin'. Sure, you can hope... I can dig it. But no cigar on this occasion brah.


no miller Ko but i think a miller submission might be on the agenda:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no miller Ko but i think a miller submission might be on the agenda:thumb02:


Man, you need to stay off the cheap shit you obviously got stinking out your bedroom. The only way Miller is winning this is via decision.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Man, you need to stay off the cheap shit you obviously got stinking out your bedroom. The only way Miller is winning this is via decision.


believe me young soojooko miller will make mr bisping submit:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> believe me young soojooko miller will make mr bisping submit:thumbsup:


Time will tell, my bottom of the earth residing friend... time will tell.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Time will tell, my bottom of the earth residing friend... time will tell.


and tuf will tell how angry bisping gets at mayhem derp derp


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Nope.. not at all. its Bisping who will be laid down and KO'd. Sure were doing an animal swap BUT its for the greater good of seeing Bisping KO'd.


I actually find Miller more of an irritating guy.


----------

